# Let's see your setup(work station)!!



## sotxks

Ok guys, as soon as I can get the rest of her stuff moved into our new house and out of my shop, I want to try my hand at rod building for a new hobby! I'd like to get some ideas on how yall are set up to build rods...desks, workbench, kitchen counter, etc. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gig Flatty

I bought an old wooden teachers desk and cut it in half then screwed some 3/4 plywood on top to extend. It is now 7ft long and only cost 20 bucks. I have a drum dryer mounted to the wall above it. I'll post a pic later when I clean it off.


----------



## Goags

I ain't gonna straighten it up for you guys :tongue:...hey, I know where everything is. Using one of those 6' tables you can get at Sams/HDepot. Have an old drafting table I use for glue up of the cork rings, etc. Do my turning/reaming on a hobby lathe in my out-building. I like to stand when doing weaves so I can look straight down on it, so I move the wrapper/lamp to an ironing board. Don't laugh.


----------



## RAMROD1

Can wait to see more of these!


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser

I use the same wrapper and tables as Goags. I have 2 of the 4' folding versions pushed together. I will snap a shot or 2 when I get home. I like seeing everyone's set up too.


----------



## Phantom

Nothing Spectacular. Just getting started.


----------



## Goags

I'm using my son's old BR. My recommendations are use as much space as you need, don't do any sanding/reaming in the same room that you wrap/finish, and you'll never have too much light. I keep the thread in his closet. It's an addiction...you've been forewarned.:redface:


----------



## RAMROD1

This is my plan as I now have a spare bedroom/ bar/soon to be rod building room.


----------



## closingtime

My lathe is in the garage so all of the messy work is done out there. I do all my guide wrapping and finish work on the dining room table with a drop cloth laid out on it. My wife tolerates it as best she can.


----------



## jreynolds

My new workstation. Just completed it.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N

Very nice guys. Keep posting pics of your work stations. Us beginners need ideas.


----------



## patfatdaddy

I don't have any pictures of my workstation but what I did was cut a 4'X8' sheet of 3/4" plywood down the middle and put legs on it so that I can sit at the right height. I built another table the same height and width that I can slide it up to the end of my work bench if I am building a rod over 8'. I have an 8' overhead light along with 2 drafting table lights.
I keep all of my thread in plastic boxes and stack them in a cabinet out of the light. Luckily I have a big room to wrap in with plenty of light and cabinet space with a seperate room for glue-up, turning and sanding. It took me 30 years but I have all of the tools, equipment. and space that I need. The funny part is I seldom sell a rod. Almost all of my builds are for the soldiers and rodbuilding is more enjoyable than ever.
Pat


----------



## Silverfox1

*Work Stations*

I have 3 seperate stations


----------



## patfatdaddy

How do you get anything done in all of the neatness?
Pat


----------



## Silverfox1

I can't get anything done if I'm not that neat.


----------



## aggie182

Geez, yall are almost as bad as us fly tyers.


----------



## Silverfox1

Back when i ran production rod shops for the big boys, we ran 500 rods a day so i ran tidy ships.


----------



## sotxks

Very nice guys! Getting lots of ideas! I want to thank you guys for all the advice and ideas! Keep'em comin!


----------



## Swampland

Here's my little space. 
Wrapping station and finish and drying station.


----------



## Silverfox1

Nice


----------



## GDO

Swampland said:


> Here's my little space.
> Wrapping station and finish and drying station.


I'm drooling! VERY nice setup!

A 10x10 climate controlled building in the backyard is in my future. Should have it done in the next few months. Now to work on all those supplies!


----------



## tom kaufmann

WOW,
And I thought that I was just begining to do big things.... I will sit humbly in my little corner.....Thanks for the Shop envy!!


----------



## Wafflejaw

This is my make shift set up for now...Not as good as my old space,but when I move in Dec...Ill have a whole room dedicate to building;P


----------



## RAMROD1

Swampland said:


> Here's my little space.
> Wrapping station and finish and drying station.


Wow! That look familiar!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skiff

Nice workstations and it would be nice to have some overhead lighting. Thanks for posting!


----------



## mad marlin

wowww , you guys are NEAT...


----------



## sotxks

Looking great guys! I can't wait to get started! Not too much longer!


----------



## RJH

Cool! Anything is better than my kitchen table.


----------



## alldaylong

Silverfox1 said:


> I have 3 seperate stations


_*Now I know why your rods look so clean and crisp. Those stations are immaculate!!!*_


----------



## Charlie2

*Work Stations*



RJH said:


> Cool! Anything is better than my kitchen table.


Do people actually eat from a dining room table?  C2


----------



## jchief

*Couple shots*

Here is mine. Junk all over as normal.


----------



## BRH

My wife wouldn't let me set anything up in the house, so I had to build my own shop.


----------



## BNETT

Wow!!!! I want one.


----------



## johnmyjohn

O.K. you win.


----------



## Skiff

johnmyjohn said:


> O.K. you win.


No kidding!


----------



## RedsRule

I have enjoyed the pictures of your work stations. I am just getting interested in rod building. Thank you all for sharing.


----------



## cfulbright

I could live in that shop BRH! Whats your number so I can call when my wife kicks me out. 

Nice setups! All of you!


----------



## 2400tman

Glad to see this brought back! Awesome setups all! Just getting started and gives me lots of ideas! Lets see some more!


----------



## txslamonice

Glad this was brought back up too, what sort of table does everyone like to use for their power wrappers? Got a new one coming and need a new table as well, want it to be sturdy with lots of work space.


----------



## 2400tman

Ha! You all are not goin to believe this this but i am settin up shop on my pool table! Lol. Oh well.. i does have a cover over it and i am putting a sheet of 3/4 plywood on top. Coving the plywood with cheap felt. What is your thoughts on the felt?


----------



## PBD539

2400tman said:


> Ha! You all are not goin to believe this this but i am settin up shop on my pool table! Lol. Oh well.. i does have a cover over it and i am putting a sheet of 3/4 plywood on top. Coving the plywood with cheap felt. What is your thoughts on the felt?


No Felt!!!
Felt = airborne fibers = felt in your finish.

Stick with the plywood. Lay down some craft paper on top that can be changed as needed, if you dont like the ply surface.

Shawn


----------



## 2400tman

Thanks for the heads up Shawn. Didnt think about that!


----------



## Mont

Mine's nothing fancy, just the basic stuff. I got the lights off Amazon, and the bench from Northern. The rest has accumulated over the first 3 builds and started with a Flexcoat starter kit. Overall, maybe $400 bux invested or thereabouts. It's already provided me with many hours of fun and it beats the heck out of watching TV. Like many others here, I can spot the big brown truck at least 2 miles away these days.  There's two big windows, one on each side of the bench that are great on sunny days for putting on the finish. As much as I like to be on the boat on those type days, 45 degrees and a howling north wind makes me glad to be inside listening to Pandora and working on the latest build.


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser

Nice set up Mont.


----------



## jaycook

I would rather build a 12ft surf rod on a cardboard box sitting on the floor than watch TV now-a-days.


----------



## txslamonice

I'm feeling a custom built rod building table in my future.. Custom mad thread storage, etc.


----------



## 2400tman

Mont that is nice! How much was table from harbon frt?


----------



## Mont

They are on sale right now for $159
http://www.harborfreight.com/60-inch-workbench-93454.html


----------



## 2400tman

Found it! Thanks. Look good! Goin to get one this evening. Just got to find somewhere to put it. Lol


----------



## hobbs44

Spank 'Em Rods set up.. oh and we have underglows for night time building


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser

I started to straighten up, but momma said just be who you are. Unorganized and messy, that's me. I am just getting from offshore so it is pretty clean for now.


----------



## hbat065

Here is a look at my part of the house. I have to share it with the Grand kids when they come over beacuse it is the computer room. that isn't too bad now, the Grand daughter tried to hepl me with a weave while I was at work. but we worked out a deal and all is good.


----------



## 2400tman

And the new journey begins!
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jesg1224

That's awesome. I just assembled that exact same work bench from Harbor Freight and getting ready to setup my rod wrapping jig.


----------



## STEVEBAIT2

SHOP ONE , WAS IN MY STORAGE SHED. BUT DUE TO LOSE OF ROOM MATE
MOVE IT TO MAN CAVE.
VIEW SLIDE SHOW ( CLICK ON ) EACH LOGO !

SHOP 1



MAN CAVE


----------



## STEVEBAIT2

* Let's see your setup(work station)!!









WELL DID I DO SOMETHING WRONG ?
HAVEN'T SEEN ANYMORE POST ?????


















*


----------



## 2400tman

Already upgraded! Lol
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cparkerc

I used two oak file cabinets I found at a habitat for humanity store, then bought a 8 ft formica countertop from lowes for $70. under a $100 bucks total. Put a cabinet at each end and you have storage and a great countertop with backsplash. FWIW

cparkerc


----------

